# Hi all



## TerryW (Feb 19, 2012)

Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Terry ans I am a 57 years old Englishman. I have spent a fair bit of time backpacking in India and have fallen in love with the place.

I would love at some point in the not too distant future to move over and maybe open a small Café/bistro and maybe also a small bit of land to grow some of the veg needed for it.

The reason I joined the forum is to hopefully get some help and advice from those who have done it before.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Terry

Welcome to the forum, sadly this is a page that is not used enough and you may struggle for an answer however if you get some information on who to do this we would be happy if you posted and told us how to do it.
Please keep us posted as from experience when people finally post on a page it suddenly starts to get busy.

Maiden


----------



## TerryW (Feb 19, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Terry
> 
> Welcome to the forum, sadly this is a page that is not used enough and you may struggle for an answer however if you get some information on who to do this we would be happy if you posted and told us how to do it.
> Please keep us posted as from experience when people finally post on a page it suddenly starts to get busy.
> ...


Hi Maiden

Thanks for the info. Do you mean the whole forum doesn't get used much? if so can you recommend any others?

Terry


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

TerryW said:


> Hi Maiden
> 
> Thanks for the info. Do you mean the whole forum doesn't get used much? if so can you recommend any others?
> 
> Terry




Ohh no.. this is a very busy forum and it is well moderated so keeping spammers at bay.. just that India is not visited as much as Spain, France Dubai etc.. however there are alot of Indians working in Dubai or the UAE.. so you might like to ask on that page.


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Terry, have you found an answer yet?


----------



## harun55 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I am new to this and I have keen interest in getting information and sharing my views that's why I am here and Hope you all will appreciate me.


----------



## harshsaxena1987 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Terry,

This side Harsh saxena.What all your question about india i will help you.

I am new to this but I have keen interest in getting information and sharing my views that's why I am here and Hope you all will appreciate me. 

Regard's

Harsh Saxena


----------

